# 2015 Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, it was a very hard choice to make but I made my selection.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, really touch choices, they are all so great!
I voted.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

All wonderful photos, I've voted!.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow! That was a tough decision to make, but I voted.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I couldn't decide so I made my husband choose!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*25* Votes in so far.

You have plenty of time to look through the entries and make your selection-you can only vote for One.

*Voting ends Saturday, Jan. 16th*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

31 Votes in-

Please look through the entries and select one as your vote. 

Poll is open until January 16th.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I voted. They are all amazing. Thanks for all the smiles and awe moments. I voted but I was torn between all 12.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

36 Votes in so far. 

All great entries-

If you haven't voted yet, take a few minutes, look through the entries and make your selection, you can only pick One.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to vote for the 2015 Photo Contest Winner, *41* Votes in so far. 

Look through the entries and select your favorite!

*Voting ends Saturday, January 16th*


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Amazing photo's


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

48 votes so far, have you chosen your favorite yet?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to pick your Favorite picture of the winners of the Monthly Photo Contests from 2015. 

Look through the selections and pick _*One*_..........

*Voting ends Saturday January 16th, 7:05 A.M. EST*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

50 Votes in so far.

Look through all the Great Winners of the Monthly Photo Contests from 2015 and pick your favorite!

*Voting ends Saturday, January 16th @ 7:05 A.M. EST. *


----------



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

Voted. So hard to choose! Such cute photos


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to vote for your favorite picture from the 2015 Photo Contest Winners. 

54 votes in so far, if you haven't voted, look through the winners and pick your favorite one!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*56 votes so far* and at the moment we have a tie for 1st place. If you have not voted and wish to do so you still have time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

58 Votes in..........

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and choose your Favorite-you can only vote for One.

*Voting ends Saturday- 1/16/2016.*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

59 votes! Pick your favorite.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This poll is opened a bit longer than the monthly contest but it does end in 7 days if you still have not voted. 

*61* votes as of now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to vote for your Favorite picture of the 2015 Monthly Photo Contest Winners. 

61 Votes in so far, look through the entries and pick your favorite-you can only choose one. 

Voting ends Saturday, 1/16/16.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted yet?

If not, take a look at the entries and pick your favorite-you can only vote for one.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't forget to vote for your favorite for photo of the year.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to pick your Favorite Photo Contest Winner from the 2015 Monthly Photo Contests.

62 Votes in so far, look through the winners and pick your favorite.
You can only select One.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

Voting ends Saturday, 1/16/16.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*65* Votes in-

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and pick your favorite-_*you can only vote for one. *_

*Voting ends Saturday, January 16th @ 7:05 A.M. EST*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

66 votes, have you chosen your favorite yet?


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Certainly a tough decision, its going to be very close I think!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*69* Votes in so far, it's close one. 

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and pick your favorite-you can only choose one. 

*Voting ends Saturday, Jan. 16th @ 7:05 A.M. EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Voting ends Saturday January 16th, have you voted yet?

If not look through the entries and pick your favorite, you can only vote for one in this contest.


----------



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

I just put my voted in


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

So hard to choose, they're all adorable.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to say that we just had to close this poll as we had someone come here with 4 memberships at the same time and we watched them online only vote, and then saw only one member numbers increasing each time.

Sorry we were hoping people would be fair in this first ever contest but I guess that was not the case.

Elly has been declared the winner of the photo of the year.


----------

